# FOR SALE: XM Satellite Radio SKYFi2



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Up for sale is my XM Satellite Radio.

I have had the unit for over a month but only used it the first week of ownership. The model is Delphi SKYFi2 and only used for a week. It will come with everything that was included such as the unit, all the wiring, mounting brackets (not used), etc. I bought a carrying case for $20 that I will throw in for FREE. The unit is in perfect condition since I really haven't used it. It works great, but I'm just not interested in it enough to keep it.

Some of the 'extras' that this unit offers is: 30-minute pause and replay, built-in FM transmitter, personalized ticker automatically tracks latest stock quotes and sports scores, tune select (automatically finds favorite artists and songs on any XM channel), and infrared wire-less remote control. The system was packaged with: SKYFi2 receiver, remote control, vehicle cradle, mini-micro antenna, cassette adaptor (not needed, but included), cigarette lighter adaptor, DC power adaptor, mounting accessories (not previously used), XM channel guide, and manuals. The unit is compatible for vehicle or home (SKIFi audio system) use.

This unit retails for $150. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat45000050001&id=1091101655967 I am looking for $100 SHIPPED (includes original box plus everything in its original state) and I will add the carrying case (which I payed $20 for) for FREE.

Please PM or send an email if you are seriously interested.

Thanks.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

(bump, bump)

Anyone interested?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Any interest?

Any offers?


----------

